# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تفاوت رشته هاي عمران و عمران نقشه برداري؟

## amir_aloneboy777

سلام دوستان ، اين دو رشته چه تفاوتي با هم دارن و ايا در دانشگاه ميشه بينشون چنح كرد؟ چون نقشه برداري مث اينكه بيشتر ميگيرن

----------


## h@m!d reza

upppppp

----------


## amir_aloneboy777

عاپ

----------


## shahriar5830

سلامببینید در کل فکر کنم تفاوت عمران با نقشه برداری خیلی زیاد باشه
می تونید لیست دروس جفتشو نگاه کنید که به غیر از دروس پایه، شباهت خاصی ندارن
دروس هم که هیچی . زمینه های کاری جفتشون هم خیلی فرق می کنه
فکر کنید که یه پروژه ساختمانی وجود داره و یکسری مهندس عمران وجود دارن که محاسب هستن و اجرا کننده پروژه
 یکسری مهندس نقشه بردار هستن که از پروژه یا زمین نقشه برداری می کنن ، تراز بودن ستون ها و شاقولی بودنشون واز این چیزا
خب کارای دیگه متنوع هم داره ، راهسازی و نقشه برداری هوایی و… که من خیلی اطلاع ندارم ازشون
دیدید کنار پروژه ها یکسری افراد هستن با دوربین نقشه برداری کار می کنن؟ اونا کار نقشه برداره
این که کدومش خوبه یا بد هم بستگی به خود فرد داره
من خودم عمران می خونم و دانشکده نقشه برداری دانشگاه ما یجا دیگس کلا و خیلی ارتباطی به هم ندارن
جابجایی رشته هم کاملا بستگی به دانشگاه داره و خیلی فکر نمی کنم صرفا بخاطر اینکه اسم جفتشون عمران داره بشه مانور داد
حتما دروس ارایه شده هر کدومو نگاه کن تا با فضای هرکدوم اشنا شی

----------

